# first offense speeding ticket



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

For a first offense speeding ticket i heard that no points are added to your license but it will stay at the same level for a number of years. does this depend on the speed? i was speeding at 90 in a 65 zone.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

*Slow The Fu*k Down Stupid*


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

Unregistered said:


> For a first offense speeding ticket i heard that no points are added to your license but it will stay at the same level for a number of years. does this depend on the speed? i was speeding at 90 in a 65 zone.


Umm...no..you will get a fine and points....


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Here We Go Again.....


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow this thread looks familiar


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Go faster next time so ya can get sum xtra points


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

Koz, that is the greatest smilie EVER. :L:



DodgeRam said:


> *Slow The Fu*k Down Stupid*


+1


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Is this MassInsuranceAdjusters.com or MassRMV.com?

How should we know what your points are going to be? 20 days to pay or appeal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

SinePari said:


> Is this MassInsuranceAdjusters.com or MassRMV.com?
> 
> How should we know what your points are going to be? 20 days to pay or appeal.


PLEASE appeal......... Thank you.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

i know my insurance company gives breaks on the first infraction...but 25 over the limit im not too sure about. but yeah, how are these unregistered people posting? you need to at least register so we can make fun of you


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Unregistered said:


> For a first offense speeding ticket i heard that no points are added to your license but it will stay at the same level for a number of years. does this depend on the speed? i was speeding at 90 in a 65 zone.


That is wrong. But, if you had been going 5 mph faster, you would have gotten a free MSP beer hat and Need For Speed video game. It's a new program by Deval.


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice one 5-0

Also whoever you are posting such a stupid question. You sir/madam need to get a fu*king clue and slow the fu*k down before you plant yourself in a tree.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Hb13 said:


> Nice one 5-0
> 
> Also whoever you are posting such a stupid question. You sir/madam need to get a fu*king clue and slow the fu*k down before you plant yourself in a tree.


 Worse, plant some innocent one!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

5-0 said:


> That is wrong. But, if you had been going 5 mph faster, you would have gotten a free MSP beer hat and Need For Speed video game. It's a new program by Deval.


5-0, don't be silly......... THAT plan is only for SPAZilions !!!!!!!!!


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

No points for first minor civil motor vehicle infraction. You won't go down a point for that year will stay the same but you will get no surcharge. Unfortunately here in Massachusetts we don't have different levels of speeding fines, except adding negligent operation to it, so if you were doing 160mph in 55mh and got a CIVIL fine then yes ,no surcharge.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

is 30mph+ over a speed limit is automatically negligent? i thought i heard something about anything over 30MPH is criminal.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Not in Massachusetts


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

thanks


----------



## h174 (Dec 15, 2007)

first : get in a car
second: get caught doing 90
go on a cop website looking for sympathy and advice

*PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
*slow down before you kill someone!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Take it to a Judge's Appeal!!!! It's worth it, believe me!!!!!!


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Worse, plant some innocent one!


True, that seems to be the case usually.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Just kill yourself kid... but can you do it without using a car, since that pisses off all of us wearing a badge who've responded to a fatal accident? Can you do it without using a gun, please? That would help keep me from being pissed off since the Brady Campaign wouldn't be able to use your suicide in thier gun violence statistics. You could always just stab yourself repeatedly in the upper torso... that would kill you just as dead as hitting a bridge abutment, without the unnecessary risk to others associated with fucking retarded driving. Thanks. Have a nice day!


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Or he could just could just wait for one of those really cold snaps where it goes down to negative numbers with the wind chill and drink some hard alcohol and go find a nice desolate peice of woods and sit and pass out, that way no one would even have to go take care of his remains the animals would.


----------

